# Neuer Bikepark in Vorarlberg - Bikepark Brandnertal



## mike_m (18. Mai 2014)

Hey, im Brandnertal in Vorarlberg entsteht diesen Sommer ein neuer Bikepark, der erste in dieser Region! Es wird dort Freeride- und Downhillstrecken geben. Eine Facebook Seite mit Namen "Bikepark Brandnertal" gibt es auch schon. Der Park wird auf der "Tschengla" am Bürserberg gebaut.


----------



## Hofbiker (19. Mai 2014)

Servus Mike,

Ja, die Facebook Seite und die Homepage mag es geben, aber laut letzer Pressemeldung verzögert sich das ganze, wegen eingen Grundbesitzern und der Verzögerungstaktik von den  Grünen, Bericht vom 5.Mai ähnlich wie beim Golfplatzprojekt oder Auenfeldbahn in Lech.

Siehe auch unter Österreich und Südtriol!
Darum bitte zuersts prüfen ob das auch stimmt was du schreibst:



mike_m schrieb:


> Hey, im Brandnertal in Vorarlberg entsteht diesen Sommer ein neuer Bikepark, der erste in dieser Region! Es wird dort Freeride- und Downhillstrecken geben. Eine Facebook Seite mit Namen "Bikepark Brandnertal" gibt es auch schon. Der Park wird auf der "Tschengla" am Bürserberg gebaut.



Schöne Grüße ins Ländle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wof (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo

..im Brandner Tal einen Bikepark !?!?! -- da hat sich die Welt ja komplett gedreht -- vor 2 Jahren habe ich die Turi-Info angeschreiben zwecks Touren, da bekam ich die Anwort -- sinngemäß -- Bike sind nicht willkommen, wir sind ein Wanderparadies... --- Aber wenn das Geld lockt, geht mich mein geschwätz von gestern nichts mehr an.. -- das wir wohl noch ein wenig dauer.....

gr P


----------



## mike_m (19. Mai 2014)

Servus Hofbiker, natürlich habe ich das geprüft bevor ich das geschrieben habe - wie gesagt, es wird gebaut  Negative Presse spricht sich leider sehr schnell herum - auch wenn sie nicht der Wahrheit entspricht. Und ein negativer Bericht von der Naturschutzanwaltschaft ist noch lange kein negativer Beschluss. Es gibt hier weder eine Verzögerungstaktik der Grünen noch Einsprüche von Grundstücksbesitzer. 

@wof, mich wundert das sehr - zudem der Mountainbiketourismus in den letzten Jahren von der Alpenregion sehr angekurbelt wird. Vor 2 Jahren  war das Projekt im Brandnertal übrigens bereits in Planung - zwar nicht in der jetzigen Form, aber wie gesagt, die Brandnertaler freuen sich sehr über Bikegäste. Ich habe zumindest für meinen Teil sehr gute Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen.


----------



## Hofbiker (20. Mai 2014)

mike_m schrieb:


> Servus Hofbiker, natürlich habe ich das geprüft bevor ich das geschrieben habe - wie gesagt, es wird gebaut  Negative Presse spricht sich leider sehr schnell herum - auch wenn sie nicht der Wahrheit entspricht. Und ein negativer Bericht von der Naturschutzanwaltschaft ist noch lange kein negativer Beschluss. Es gibt hier weder eine Verzögerungstaktik der Grünen noch Einsprüche von Grundstücksbesitzer.



Der Golfplatzbau in Lech oder die Skiverbindung Mellau Damüls um einige Projekte zu erwähnen, wurden durch die Grünen bzw. NSA auch nur verzögert. Und die Naturschutzanwaltschaft wird  mit dieser Stellungnahme wieder Verzögerungen mit sich bringen.
Laut Aussage in der Stellungnahme von DI Anna Pichler besteht im Bezirk Bludenz schon ein Überangebot an Bikeparks im Bezirk Bludenz (Muttersberg und Oberlech - Lech) 

Und die Kathrina Lins bremst wo es nur geht!! Umweltschutz ist wichtig aber man darf es nur nicht übertreiben.


----------



## mike_m (20. Mai 2014)

Tja das Überangebot - da musste ich auch mal laut lachen als ich das gelesen hab  Auf jeden Fall wirds diese Woche auf der Facebookseite noch einige interessante News geben (am Freitag). Und zwar erfreuliche, soviel kann ich schon sagen  
Liebe Grüße Mike


----------



## Hofbiker (20. Mai 2014)

Servus Mike,
Ja ich drücke euch fest die Daumen    das euer Projekt aufgeht.
Es ist auch ein wirtschaftlich wichtiger Faktor für die Alpenregion, wenn auch in diesem Schreiben der *Tages-, und Campingtourismus und "SZENE-BIKER"* angeführt ist.
Ich habe auch den Verlauf der Golfplatz in Lech verfolgt, das Projekt ist auch durch die grüne Kati um 2 Jahre verzögert worden.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## booN (23. Mai 2014)

was ist den mit der Strecke am Muttersberg in Bludenz? Angefangen zu bauen hatten sie ja mal letztes Jahr und dann wurde es still.

gruss


----------



## mike_m (24. Mai 2014)

Hey booN, die Strecke am Muttersberg ist nach wie vor im Bau - scheinbar kurz vor Fertigstellung. Im oberen Teil teilweise etwas eng, aber der untere Teil wird sehr spaßig. 
Im Brandnertal, auf der gegenüberliegenden Talseite wurde bereits begonnen zu bauen. Wenn im August die ersten zwei Strecken im Bikepark Brandnertal fertig sind und auch die Strecke am Muttersberg bis ins Tal fertig ist, rentiert sich ein Besuch im "Ländle" gleich doppelt


----------



## palomo70 (25. Mai 2014)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Der Golfplatzbau in Lech oder die Skiverbindung Mellau Damüls um einige Projekte zu erwähnen, wurden durch die Grünen bzw. NSA auch nur verzögert. Und die Naturschutzanwaltschaft wird  mit dieser Stellungnahme wieder Verzögerungen mit sich bringen.
> Laut Aussage in der Stellungnahme von DI Anna Pichler besteht im Bezirk Bludenz schon ein Überangebot an Bikeparks im Bezirk Bludenz (Muttersberg und Oberlech - Lech)
> 
> Und die Kathrina Lins bremst wo es nur geht!! Umweltschutz ist wichtig aber man darf es nur nicht übertreiben.



Lieber Hofbiker,
was ist denn mit dem Umweltschutz übertrieben, wenn die Naturschutzanwaltschaft in der ihr gegebenen Rolle die Einhaltung der bestehenden Gesetzgebung und einen angemessenen Ausgleich des Eingriffs einfordert? Wo wird denn Umweltschutz übertrieben in den Alpen? Ich bin bislang noch nie durch ein Gebiet gefahren, in dem mir die Natur zu viel war. Aber ich kenne mittlerweile zahlreiche Regionen, die vor lauter Liftanlagen, planierten Pisten und neuer Wasserbecken für die Kunstschneebereitung häßlich und verkommen wirken. Meistens ist die Grenze einer tragfähigen Nutzung des Alpenraums doch überschritten. Was vor Ort immer nur ein kleiner Eingriff ist, summiert sich aber über den gesamten Alpenraum hinweg zu Flächenfraß und Landschaftszerstörung. Aus meiner Sicht ist es höchste Zeit, dass hier gesamtgesellschaftliche Interessen und die Bewahrung öffentlicher Güter (Natur, Lebensräume, Artenvielfalt) an Gewicht gewinnen im Vergleich zu den rein wirtschaftlichen Interessen einiger weniger Tourismusakteure und dem Lustgewinn von ein paar Downhillfreaks, denen der Zustand der Lines doch viel wichtiger ist als die Natur drumherum. So sehe ich das momentan.


----------



## Hofbiker (26. Mai 2014)

Servus @palomo70,

Auch ich komme durch meinen Job in viele Tourismusregionen herum und kann teilweise deine Aussagen teilweise voll inhaltlich teilen
*Der Natur- und Umweltschutz ist sehr wichtig, damit wir unseren Nachfolgenden Generationen auch was davon erhalten und zeigen können wo wir uns heute ungeniert herumtreiben "noch" dürfen. *
Ich erwähne z.B. Ischgl was hier an Raubbau in dieser herrlichen Berglandschaft betrieben wird und wurde finde ich übertrieben, letztes Jahr wurde noch das letzte Stück Naturschutzgebiet ins Val Gronda mit einer Seilbahn verbaut.
Auch muss der Natur- und Umweltschutz abwägen, ob durch Errichtung einer neuen Seilbahn der allg. Verkehr eingebremst werden kann und der örtlichen Bevölkerung damit viele Schadstoffe Emissionen erspart bleiben.

In gewissen Regionen betreiben die Liftbetreiber auch Landwirtschaften mit Schafen und Rindern die zum natürlichen Schutz vor Lawinen helfen und auch hervorragende Landschaftspflege machen.Diese Tiere werden in den Sommermonaten in hochalpines Gelände, extreme Steilhänge geführt, um diese schwer zugänglichen Flächen die nicht mehr maschinell gemäht werden können, durch den Einsatz dieser Nutztier auch als Sicherheit für den Winter genützt.



> Zitat: Voralberger Nachrichten vom 4 Jänner 2014
> _Die Rinder erfüllen in diesen luftigen Höhen einen ganz speziellen Zweck. Sie helfen nämlich, der Bedrohung durch Lawinen vorzubeugen – durch Rekultivierung der Steilhänge. Das funktioniert folgendermaßen: Die Tiere fressen überständige Vegetation inklusive Buschwerk, erklärt Manhart. „Ihre Huftritte bilden zudem Widerlager für die rutschgefährdete Schneedecke.“ _



Besonders hervorheben möchte ich die Sperre der Strecke von Zug zum Spuller-, bzw. Formarinsee, diese wurde vor über 20 Jahren eingeführt, da die Verantwortlichen dieser Region den erholungssuchenden Wanderern und Gästen mehr bieten wollten, wurde der Wanderbus eingerichtet.
Die Benützer dieses Busses können ihr Auto kostenlos in einer Tiefgarage im Ortzentrum parken.

Dies ist auch für die Mountainbiker ein Vorteil die sich auf dieser schmalen und kurvenreichen Strecke sicherer fühlen, wenn nur der Busverkehr unterwegs ist. Gerne lade ich in Regionen ein wo auch ein sanfter Naturtourismus mit Ausgleichs-Maßnahmen und sehr viel für den Landschaftsschutz gemacht und mit viel Liebe der regionalen Bewohner betrieben wird. z. B.: Bregenzerwald Hochtannbergregion, Brandnertal, Groß Walsertal, Arlberg, Oberes Gericht, Ober- und Unterengaidn, Südtirol usw.



Hofbiker schrieb:


> Und die Kathrina Lins bremst wo es nur geht!! Umweltschutz ist wichtig aber man darf es nur nicht übertreiben.



So sind meine Gedanken und Einstellungen zum Thema Umweltschutz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## booN (27. Mai 2014)

Laut Aussage in der Stellungnahme von DI Anna Pichler besteht im Bezirk Bludenz schon ein Überangebot an Bikeparks im Bezirk Bludenz (Muttersberg und Oberlech - Lech) 
 Mmh warum kenn ich das Überangebot nicht?? Die meinen ja bestimmt nicht nur die BMX Bahn in Bludenz?


----------



## komajack (30. Juni 2014)

wie es ausschaut wird er Anfang August eröffnet


----------



## cortas (10. August 2014)

Seit gestern kann man es im Bikepark Brandnertal krachen lassen. Die Flow-Line ist geöffnet. 
Ab kommendem Wochenende ist auch die rote Freeride Strecke befahrbar und ab mitte September wird wohl auch die schware Downhillstrecke so weit sein.


----------



## seppfa (25. August 2014)

War am Samstag dort:
Der Park hat Potential und ist gut gebaut. Nach dem extrem schwierigen Wetter schon eine Leistung das die beiden Strecken jetzt teilweise offen sind. Die Strecken sind mit wenig Brechsandteilen sonst schöner Erdboden was für den Grip gut ist. An den neuralgischen stellen wars halt nötig Brechsand einzubringen aber ok. Bin gespannt ob die die Strecken auch sauber pflegen werden. Ansich machen sie aber Spaß und sind gut gebaut wie gesagt Potential! 
Zwei Sachen haben mich allerdings ein wenig gestört: 
1. 27,50€ für eine Tageskarte finde ich ein bisschen viel vorallem wenn es nur 2 Strecken gibt und 1 davon (die rote) noch teilweise gesperrt ist. Wenn die Rote mal komplett offen ist und die DH auch fertig ist ist das aber gerechtfertigt! Nur im Moment finde ich es zu viel.
2. Das Transportsystem erlaubt nur den Transport von einem Fahrrad pro Sessel an einem Vierersessellift? Wenn der Park mal richtig gut läuft steht man da ewig an. Auf die Frage was sie da machen wenn der Park mal richtig läuft kam vom Liftmann nur die Aussage: "Das frage ich mich auch". Auch werden die Mountaincarts und Mountainroller immer Priorisiert beim Transport was ich ein bisschen unfair finde schließlich habe ich als Biker auch eine Tageskarte gekauft...
Fazit: Potential absolut vorhanden das Gesamtkonzept stimmt auch. Ich hoffe es wir an den Sachen noch nachgebessert. Dann könnte sich der Park wie Serfaus richtig gut entwickeln!


----------



## martinos (25. August 2014)

Rückmeldung zum Bikepark aus Sicht eines Tourenbikers:
nachdem das Wetter vergangenen Samstag im Vinschgau abreisetauglich war, sind wir kurzentschlossen auf der Rückfahrt im Bikepark Brandnertal vorbei, der ja seit einer Woche offen ist.

Ich:
Scott Genius, 2,35" Bereifung

Begleitung:
Nerve 120 mm, 2,20" Bereifung (ja, ich weiß: nix für den Bikepark - nächstes Mal wird Rad ausgeliehen, aber in Livigno ging es gut mit dem Bike - nächstes Mal werden wir ein Bike ausleihen!)

Halbtageskarte kostet 22 €, das finde ich recht fair. Nachdem wir nicht die klassischen Bikeparkfahrer sind, haben wir uns erst mal die blaue Strecke angeschaut. Leider hat der Sommer auch im Brandnertal dieses Jahr Pause gemacht, dementsprechend gleich auf der ersten Querung viele Matschstellen (teilweise schon mit Kies ausgebessert) und tiefe Rillen. Die Anlieger waren teilweise gut griffig, teilweise total vermatscht, insbesondere in dem ersten Waldstück - da müssen vermutlich noch viele Tonnen Kies auf die Strecke.

Anschließend die Überraschung: ein ewig langes Northshore-Gebilde ohne Umfahrungsmöglichkeit (wie ich später gesehen habe, fahren da wohl einige über die Wiese ab). Das war mal eine Überraschung, wenn man das beim ersten Mal fährt (inkl. Gegenanstieg und recht engen Kurven). Für mich witzig, für meine Begleitung ein Drahtseilakt (obwohl sie in den Alpen leichte S2-Stellen fährt).

Kurz bevor die rote und blaue zusammenkommen fast in das Matschloch reingedonnert, was echt blöd ist, weil das alle aus dem Lift raus beobachten können und sich nen Ast lachen.

Danach wieder hoch, beim 2. Mal wird alles besser. Leider leichter Regen, das ist für die Motivation nicht förderlich. Northshore ging dann, aber die Matschstellen sind schon hart an der Grenze mit der nicht ganz bikeparktauglichen Bereifung.

Begleitung ging ab diesem Zeitpunkt zum Cappuccino-Trinken, ich auf die rote Strecke. Mittendrin ein riesen Matschepampenloch mit Streckensperrung und Umleitung durch die Pampa. Insgesamt recht spaßig.

Fazit meinerseits: die blaue ist aus meiner Sicht für einen durchschnittlich fahrenden Tourenbiker ohne Bikeparkerfahrung zu heftig, insbesondere die Holzkonstruktion - hier muss dringend eine Umfahrung her. Für meinen Filius (7 Jahre) leider viel zu heftig, da wird er noch etwas wachsen müssen - da ist Livigno oder die Flowtrails in Ischgl wie auch der Schienerberg wesentlich besser geeignet.
Auch mit den eher etwas CC-Tour angehauchten Vereinskollegen werde ich wohl nicht in den Park gehen, Risiko wäre zu hoch.

Meine Hoffnung: der Betreiber erkennt, dass es neben den Freeride- und Downhillpublikum auch noch einen riesigen Markt an Tourenbikern gibt, die gerne auch mal liftunterstützt ein paar Mal ein Flowline runterdüsen und sich über diesen Weg dem Bikepark nähern. Ist vielleicht nicht das ideale Publikum für die Fullface-Fraktion, aber für den Betreiber allemal lohnend, wenn die Tourenbiker auf dem Weg in den Süden 4 Stunden im Park verbringen.

Versteht mich nicht falsch: ich bin selber den ganzen Nachmittag ohne Pause gefahren, hatte einen Riesenspaß und werde bestimmt noch öfters kommen, aber mein Bekanntenkreis besteht zum Großteil aus gemäßigten Tourenfahrern. Für das klassische Bikepark-Publikum ist der Park bestimmt genial, wenn die Strecken abgetrocknet und eingefahren sind.


----------



## martinos (25. August 2014)

seppfa schrieb:


> Zwei Sachen haben mich allerdings ein wenig gestört:
> 1. 27,50€ für eine Tageskarte finde ich ein bisschen viel vorallem wenn es nur 2 Strecken gibt und 1 davon (die rote) noch teilweise gesperrt ist. Wenn die Rote mal komplett offen ist und die DH auch fertig ist ist das aber gerechtfertigt! Nur im Moment finde ich es zu viel.
> 2. Das Transportsystem erlaubt nur den Transport von einem Fahrrad pro Sessel an einem Vierersessellift? Wenn der Park mal richtig gut läuft steht man da ewig an. Auf die Frage was sie da machen wenn der Park mal richtig läuft kam vom Liftmann nur die Aussage: "Das frage ich mich auch". Auch werden die Mountaincarts und Mountainroller immer Priorisiert beim Transport was ich ein bisschen unfair finde schließlich habe ich als Biker auch eine Tageskarte gekauft...



zu 1: im Vinschgau kostet eine Seilbahnfahrt nach St. Martin hoch 12,50 EUR, da finde ich 27,50 für den ganzen Aufwand nicht so schlimm. Aber du hast schon recht: wenn man andere Parks vergleicht, dann bekommt man momentan noch relativ wenig für sein Geld
zu 2: ein Platz des Vierersessels ist gesperrt, d.h. effektiv drei Plätze. Außen (also links) kann Rad angehängt werden, auf der Innenseite (also rechts) sind zerschnittene Reifen aufgebracht, so dasss dort ein 2. Rad transportiert werden kann, indem man Pedal dort auflegt und Bike festhält. Da braucht man aber vermutlich etwas Routine, vor allem beim Aussteigen.
Die Carts und Roller sind anzahlmäßig begrenzt und fahren deshalb nicht so häufig (Einweisung, ...), deshalb kann ich verstehen, dass der Betreiber diese priorisiert, damit die sich überhaupt lohnen! Die Carts sind übrigens genial, hoher Funfaktor!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (27. August 2014)

seppfa schrieb:


> War am Samstag dort:
> Der Park hat Potential und ist gut gebaut. Nach dem extrem schwierigen Wetter schon eine Leistung das die beiden Strecken jetzt teilweise offen sind. Die Strecken sind mit wenig Brechsandteilen sonst schöner Erdboden was für den Grip gut ist. An den neuralgischen stellen wars halt nötig Brechsand einzubringen aber ok. Bin gespannt ob die die Strecken auch sauber pflegen werden. Ansich machen sie aber Spaß und sind gut gebaut wie gesagt Potential!
> Zwei Sachen haben mich allerdings ein wenig gestört:
> 1. 27,50€ für eine Tageskarte finde ich ein bisschen viel vorallem wenn es nur 2 Strecken gibt und 1 davon (die rote) noch teilweise gesperrt ist. Wenn die Rote mal komplett offen ist und die DH auch fertig ist ist das aber gerechtfertigt! Nur im Moment finde ich es zu viel.
> ...



Das ließt sich wie das Todtnau-Syndrom. Wollte dem Park auch mal einen Besuch abstatten und einen Rookie mitnehmen aber ein Leihbike kostet 70€(!) und P/L für die 2 Strecken ist auch nicht gerade berauschend.

Dann lieber Bmais/Spicak: massig geile Strecken und ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis. Gut ich musste eine Stunde länger fahren aber dafür keine Vignette gebraucht.


----------



## seppfa (27. August 2014)

Wie gesagt ich denke der Park hat Potential und ich bin froh das es endlich einen Park in VLBG gibt! Mit den 27,50 habe ich auch nicht wirklich ein Problem die Kosten für den Bau müssen ja auch wieder rein 
Wie gesagt das mit dem Transport stört mich halt. Das mit den Reifen habe ich auch gesehen allerdings gehe ich davon aus das der TÜV da auf Dauer was dagegen haben wird  
Ansonsten denke ich das nächstes Jahr sicher einiges besser sein wird. Kurz nach der Eröffnung krankt es halt immer ein bisschen das war auch in Serfaus so aber inzwischen ist es richtig guter Park und wenn im Brandnertal genug Budget und Angagement gegeben ist kann das auch ein richtig guter Park werden.


----------



## mike_m (1. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich gehöre zu den Betreibern des Bikeparks Brandnertal und möchte mich an dieser Stelle gleich mal für das konstruktive Feedback bedanken.
In der Tat hatten wir keinen leichten Start mit der Eröffnung des ersten Bikeparks in Vorarlberg: Zum einen hatten wir eine sehr kurze Vorbereitungszeit (Baugenehmigung erst im April diesen Jahres) und zum anderen hatten wir sehr ungünstiges Wetter für den Streckenbau (ca. 12 niederschlagsfreie Tage von Juli bis September).
Trotzdem haben wir es geschafft, den Bikepark wie geplant Mitte August zu eröffnen, wenn auch vorerst nur mit der Flowline. Mittlerweile ist auch die zweite Strecke (Freeride) geöffnet und die dritte Strecke (Downhill) im Bau. Wir freuen uns sehr über die zahlreichen Biker die bisher unseren Park besucht haben und die konstruktiven Rückmeldungen, die wir uns auch sehr zu Herzen nehmen.

Natürlich läuft im ersten Jahr noch nicht alles perfekt.
Wir arbeiten aber ständig daran, die Abläufe zu optimieren (vor allem die hier bereits angesprochenen Themen wie Einstieg, Biketransport, Umfahrungen Northshores) und sind bemüht euch ein ansprechendes Gesamtpaket bieten zu können. Die ersten Maßnahmen werden bereits umgesetzt.
Leihbikes sind übrigens im 4h-Tarif schon ab 50 Euro zu haben. Als Alternative zur Tageskarte (die sich mit €27,50 im unteren Österreich-Schnitt befindet) gibt es bei uns auch ein 4-Stunden Ticket für €22,50.

Wir sind ein Bikepark "von Bikern für Biker" und freuen uns auf weiteres Feedback ([email protected]). Das hilft uns sehr, uns zu verbessern und bringt uns unserem Ziel, nämlich euch ein unvergessliches Bike-Erlebnis bieten zu können, einen großen Schritt näher.

Viele Grüße aus dem Brandnertal,
Mike


----------



## martinos (1. September 2014)

mike_m schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich gehöre zu den Betreibern des Bikeparks Brandnertal und möchte mich an dieser Stelle gleich mal für das konstruktive Feedback bedanken.
> In der Tat hatten wir keinen leichten Start mit der Eröffnung des ersten Bikeparks in Vorarlberg: Zum einen hatten wir eine sehr kurze Vorbereitungszeit (Baugenehmigung erst im April diesen Jahres) und zum anderen hatten wir sehr ungünstiges Wetter für den Streckenbau (ca. 12 niederschlagsfreie Tage von Juli bis September).
> ...



super, danke für die Antwort. Das Wetter war echt elend, da kann sicherlich jeder verstehen, dass es noch an der ein oder anderen Ecke kneift.

Kannst du evtl. auch hier im Forum die Verbesserungen von Zeit zu Zeit kommunizieren?


----------



## dash_n1 (28. September 2014)

Hi Leute,

wir haben den Bikepark Brandnertal gestern getestet. Hier möchte ich einen Bericht abliefern:

1. Strecken

Finden konnten wir 3 Strecken. Die Schwarze war gesperrt. Die Rote und die Easy waren offen. 
Zum Einfahren haben wir die Easy genommen und waren enttäuscht. Absolut unflowig und auch wenn es eine Easy Strecke ist, absolut langweilig. Man wird mit schlecht kombinierten Stücken konfrontiert, die absolut unintuitiv gebaut sind. Kann man auch zu hause feldwege fahren. Man hat den Eindruck, es wurde einfach ein alter Wanderweg zur EASY Strecke umstrukturiert.

Danach sind wir den Rest des Tages auf der Roten gefahren (MITTEL). Auch hier, es kam ÜBERHAUPT kein Flow auf.
Total komisch und vor allem SEHR gefährlich gebaut! Nach einem gut fahrbaren Anlieger beispielsweise sofort irgendwas was den Flow zerstört, Sprünge ohne Anfahrt, Sprünge die einfach irgendwie platziert wurde - hier wurde nicht professionell gebaut. Mehr hat man den Eindruck, es wurde halt irgendwie hingebaut so wie es in die Landschaft reinsoll, vielleicht gab es irgendwelche Auflagen o.Ä. 
Es gab keinen einzigen! Sprung, der sowohl eine anständige gut gebaute Anfahrt, gut abgestimmte  Höhe/Länge und eine gescheite Landung aufwies! 

Die einzigen größeren Sprünge sind 3 Tables, die alle samt unterschiedlich lang sind, die Absprünge sind schief sodass man zwischendrin regelrecht Kurven fahren muss und treten wie ein Irrer.

Weiterhin viel zu viel Northshores, die zugegeben ganz gut waren, aber wer fährt schon gern ewig auf rutischen Brettern rum?

Ganz unten gibt es eine Dropbatterie, einfach mitten in ?! den Trail hineingestellt, keine Anfahrten auf die Drops, man fährt einfach über einen Anlieger heraus um sich dann seine eigene Route zu den Drops zu suchen. Die Drops an sich sind alle gut fahrbar, die Landung ist steil und gut.

An sich hört die Strecke oft einfach auf, man muss dann selbst suchen, wo sie weitergeht.

2. Lift

Langsamer 3er Sessel, immer 1 Rad / Sessel wird eingehängt. Es war nicht viel los und das war auch gut so, denn sonst wird die Warterei wohl eskalieren (es werden dort noch Roller und 3Räder transportiert)

3. Personal

Ist sehr freundlich und gut gelaunt.

4. Wartung

Wartung scheint nicht stattzufinden, zumindest nicht, solange es irgendwie geht. An den wichtigsten Sprüngen wurden in der Anfahrt nicht mal tiefe Matschlöcher mit Spurrillen entfernt, obwohl das jeder Shaper mit einer Schaufel in 5 min hätte verbessern oder gar beseitigen können! Es wurden Gummimatten in die Anfahrten gelegt, die dann schief und wellig rumlagen und nicht repositioniert wurden.

5. Preis 27€ Tageskarte

Ist für das Angebot und die Qualität der Strecken eigentlich eine Frechheit. Preisleistung: Note 6

6. Fazit

Fortgeschrittene Biker, die öfter in Parks unterwegs sind, werden hier sicher keinen Spass haben. Komisch und gefährlich gebaut, absolut unflowig und zudem teuer. Im Vergleich zu anderen Parks in der Gegend:

Serfaus 10 Punkte
Davos 6 Punkte
Lenzerheide 6 Punkte

Brandnertal 1 Punkt

Also Leute, NICHT dorthin fahren, es lohnt sich nicht. Die Situation wird sich wohl auch nicht verbessern, denn dann müsste man die Strecken neu planen und neu Bauen. Das wird wohl nicht passieren. Vermutlich wurde für den Internet Auftritt des Bikeparks deutlich mehr investiert als in den Bau der Strecken.


----------



## zrk (5. Oktober 2014)

Schließe mich meinem Vorredner an. Ist vielleicht nett gemeint, was dort gemacht wurde, aber Preis/Leistung ist absoulut nicht zeitgemäß im Vergleich mit anderen Bikeparks. Da ist jeder Hometrail besser. Wenn ihr schon extra in die Alpen anreist, fahrt lieber noch eine Stunde weiter in einen ordentlichen Park.


----------



## Christi1994 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hab die oberen Kommentare gelesen und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Park. Hat ja erst ein paar Monate geöffnet daher finde ich es erst mal recht mies das so schlecht über ihn geredet wird, wie die zwei Herren über mir. Die rote Strecke z.B. brachte sehr viel flow mit sich vor allem in der Sektion vor den drei Tabels. Ich musste bei den Tabels keine Kurven fahren ich weis ja nicht ... die Shores waren sehr spaßig und konnten mit Speed befahren werden. Waren keinen falls rutschig. Ich habe gehört dass die Parkbesitzer demnächst eh zwei Bikes pro Sessel nach oben befördern wollen. Desweiteren folgt ja laut Facebook noch eine schwarze DH Strecke. Also ich werden den Park weiter besuchen und hoffe das nicht immer alles gleich negativ gesprochen wird.


----------



## FR.matze (13. Oktober 2014)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen. Fand den Park eigentlich ziemlich gut und ich war auch schon in ner Menge anderer Parks 
Kann das Flow Problem oben nicht verstehen....ich komm über alles ohne Pedalieren gut drüber und Anlieger kannst gut durchscheppern. Außerdem hats ja gerade erst angefangen, die sind dort ja die ganze Zeit am Bauen. Denk da wird jeder noch seinen Flow finden


----------



## Neube (13. Oktober 2014)

Guten Abend,

ich möchte mal kurz ein paar Punkte ansprechen, die dash n1 hier geschrieben hat und sich mächtig aufregt. 
Ich fahre jetzt seit 14 Jahren Mountainbike und habe lange nicht so eine unpassende Kritik gelesen. Ich gebe Ihm Recht, dass derzeit 2 von 3 Strecken geöffnet sind. Liegt aber daran, dass die Downhillstrecke erst im Frühjahr 2015 eröffnet wird (kann man übrigens diversen Stellen entnehmen: Facebook/ Homepage etc.) 
Witzig finde ich allerdings, dass ÜBERHAUPT kein Flow auftreten soll! Ich bin beinahe jedes Wochenende seit Eröffnung im Park - weil:

- die Strecken unheimlich viel Flow haben 

- die Betreiber sich ständig um die Strecken kümmern

- die Betreiber auf die Gäste zugehen und Fragen ob einem unstimmige Passagen aufgefallen sind (so geschehen vorletztes Wochenende)

- letztes Wochenende war ich wieder vor Ort und siehe da; innerhalb einer Woche wurde an den Passagen gearbeitet und verbessert

- kleinere Unstimmigkeiten wurden somit entfernt und laut eigener Aussage haben sie noch Einiges auf ihrer To-Do-Liste

- nacharbeiten ist für einen so jungen Bikepark absolut gerechtfertigt und ganz normal! 

-Die Tableline auf der roten Strecke ist extrem gut gebaut! Hier fehlt es wohl einfach an fahrerischem Können. 

- der Lift: ich kenne Bikeparks in denen es wesentlich schlimmer ist (Bmais/Todtnau) Hierbei ist noch zu ergänzen, dass am Transportsystem  gearbeitet wird! Es ist außerdem auch verständlich, dass erstmal nicht Hunderttausende von € ausgegeben werden, wenn noch niemand einschätzen kann, wie gut der Park bei den Besuchern ankommt. Der Park kommt sehr gut bei den Leuten an und das merke ich jedes Wochenende aufs Neue, weshalb hier auch sicherlich die nächste Saison Änderungen stattfinden werden. 

- beim Personal geb ich ihm absolut recht! Immer freundlich und gut gelaunt.

-Wartung findet im Gegensatz zum Geschrieben ständig statt, denn ich sehe jede Woche Veränderungen und Nacharbeiten. Einfach mal regelmäßiger gehen und mit offenen Augen die Strecken abfahren!

-zu dem Punkt extrem gefährlich fällt mir nix ein. Ich finde keinen extrem gefährlichen Streckenabschnitt und muss hier auch hinzufügen, dass wir alle einen Extremsport ausüben und doch genau das Risiko suchen? oder hab ich da irgendwas verpasst? man sollte hier vllt. mal einen besuch in portes du soleil vorschlagen. da sieht die welt nochmal ganz anders aus. strecken die mit tripple black gekennzeichnet sind finde ich dann doch durchaus "gefährlicher" (anspruchsvoller wurde hier eher passen)

-Preis: 27€! zu teuer? Davos 50 chf chur 36 chf todtnau auch wesentlich teurer? ganz ehrlich? zu teuer auf keinen fall! Preis leistungsverhältnis ist top erst recht wenn die DH fertig ist! 

*Ich kann derzeit den Park jedem empfehlen der Lust auf einen gepflegten Park mit viel Flow hat. Seit Eröffnung hat sich einiges im Park getan und wenn es weiter in diesem Tempo vorran geht, Seh ich den Bikepark Brandnertal mal ganz oben. Die Betreiber sind immer super drauf und helfen auch gerne bei technischen Defekten, sofern es möglich ist. Der Bikeshop ist ebenfalls gut sortiert. Der Bikepark hat sehr viel Potential und wird sich die nächsten Monate etablieren und sich mit der Downhill eine Dritte und anspruchsvolle Strecke dazu bauen.
Absolut empfehlenswert und ich werde auf jedenfall weiterhin dort hin fahren.*

Zum Schluss ein Videolink von mir auf dem roten teil des bikeparks. ist vom vorletzen wochenende! mitlerweile ist die neue tableline im wald offen und es wurde auch am rest der strecken verbessert und optimiert!


----------



## rush_dc (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich komme ja gleich aus der nähe und bin auch öfters dort, meistens Freitag nachmittag nach der Arbeit weil für einen ganzen Tag fahr ich auch lieber Serfaus usw.
Ich persönlich finde die Strecken auch nicht so gut gebaut, die Blaue langweilt mich nur und die rote reißt mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vom Hocker. Den obere Part mit der Tableline find ich ganz gut aber das wars dann auch schon...
Gibt aber auch viele Leute die mögen die Strecken. 
Ich mag die Strecken in der lenzerheide auch überhaupt nicht, mit dem Baustil von trailworks kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden.
Auch die vielen bretterfahrten mag ich nicht, und es ist einfach so das wenn es nass is trotz dieser Bemalung einfach um einiges rutschiger ist als mit Hasendraht drauf. 
Schade finde ich das die Shaper aus Schladming nicht den Auftrag für den Streckenbau bekommen haben, einer der coolsten Parks wie ich finde.
Um zu den Top Parks aufzuschließen fehlt mmn noch einiges aber sie sind bemüht und das is ja schonmal gut. 
Generell bin ich ja überhaupt froh einen Park bei mir in der nähe zu habe  

Das Drumherum passt aber auf jeden fall im Brandnertal und vl kann ich mich ja mit der Downhillstrecke nächstes Jahr mehr anfreunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFisch (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo!

Ich werde Anfangs Juni für ein paar Tage mit Frau und Kind auf die Tschengla fahren und bin während der Planung über den Bikepark Brandnertal gestossen. War jemand diese Saison schon dort und kann zum aktuellen Zustand was sagen?

Ich bin eigentlich eher Tourenfahrer. Werd ich mit meinem 140 mm Fully im Park auch zurecht kommen und Spass haben oder gibts genügend tolle Singletrails abseits des Parkes? "Flowtrails" wie in Flims oder St. Moritz bin ich auch schon gefahren, grobe Downhillstrecken mit grossen Sprüngen noch nie. Ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich das Bike mitnehmen soll oder lieber vor Ort etwas miete...


----------



## Orby (22. Mai 2016)

McFisch schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich werde Anfangs Juni für ein paar Tage mit Frau und Kind auf die Tschengla fahren und bin während der Planung über den Bikepark Brandnertal gestossen. War jemand diese Saison schon dort und kann zum aktuellen Zustand was sagen?
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich eher Tourenfahrer. Werd ich mit meinem 140 mm Fully im Park auch zurecht kommen und Spass haben oder gibts genügend tolle Singletrails abseits des Parkes? "Flowtrails" wie in Flims oder St. Moritz bin ich auch schon gefahren, grobe Downhillstrecken mit grossen Sprüngen noch nie. Ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich das Bike mitnehmen soll oder lieber vor Ort etwas miete...



Servus. 

War letztes Jahr 3x im Park. Wenn Du den Norris auslässt kannst theoretisch alles mit Frau und Kind und HT Fahren. 

Der Speed bestimmt auf den beiden leichten Strecken was daraus machst. Wirst mit Deinem Bike keine Probleme bekommen. Kannst aber vor Ort auch leihen. Das gesamte Personal ist super nett und chillig. 
Der Park ist was für Anfänger, Fortgeschrittene und Hardcore. Wobei zwischen Fortgeschritten und Hardcore fehlt was. Der Chuck ist wirklich was für sehr geübte Fahrer. 

Willst Du mehr als Flow, dann den Never End in Flims/Laax. Wird aber durch Schnee aktuell nicht gehen. 

Ich persönlich kann den Park nur sehr empfehlen. Kannst den ganzen Tag fahren ohne Dich kaputt zu machen. Auch mit Kids und der Frau. 
Werde selbst mal mein Mädel zum "Lust wecken" mitnehmen. Was ich in Lenggries oder Hindelang nicht machen würde. 

Freue mich schon auf den nächsten Besuch dort.


----------



## rush_dc (22. Mai 2016)

Laax/ Neverend macht glaube ich auch erst im Juli auf wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## McFisch (24. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Antworten. Dann werd ich mal mein eigenes Bike mitnehmen und auf gutes Wetter hoffen.


----------



## martinos (11. Juli 2016)

War die letzten zwei Jahre nicht mehr im Brandnertal und muss sagen, dass das richtig Laune macht. War gestern supertrocken, aber nicht rutschig. Der Andrang hielt sich in Grenzen, vermutlich waren alle beim Baden. War mit meinem Junior dort, der mit der blauen gut zurecht kam, die rote fand er genial, und auf die Northshores steht er ohnehin.

Man merkt, dass immer wieder ausgebaut wurde: Übungsdrops auf der blauen und im Zielbereich, Woddy Coaster + Tschäcklin, Campingbereich auf dem Gelände, immer noch total gechilltes Personal, anderes Liftkonzept als am Anfang. Diverse Familien unterwegs, der Junior mit dem 20"-Bike war der Knaller.

Von mir klare Empfehlung


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. Juli 2016)

martinos schrieb:


> War die letzten zwei Jahre nicht mehr im Brandnertal und muss sagen, dass das richtig Laune macht. War gestern supertrocken, aber nicht rutschig. Der Andrang hielt sich in Grenzen, vermutlich waren alle beim Baden. War mit meinem Junior dort, der mit der blauen gut zurecht kam, die rote fand er genial, und auf die Northshores steht er ohnehin.
> 
> Man merkt, dass immer wieder ausgebaut wurde: Übungsdrops auf der blauen und im Zielbereich, Woddy Coaster + Tschäcklin, Campingbereich auf dem Gelände, immer noch total gechilltes Personal, anderes Liftkonzept als am Anfang. Diverse Familien unterwegs, der Junior mit dem 20"-Bike war der Knaller.
> 
> Von mir klare Empfehlung



mag ihn auch den Park, aber zu beachten sind die Northshoreparts die wirklich extrem rutschig sind wenn es nass ist....


----------



## martinos (13. Juli 2016)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> mag ihn auch den Park, aber zu beachten sind die Northshoreparts die wirklich extrem rutschig sind wenn es nass ist....



ja, bei Nässe stell ich mir das auch extrem schwierig vor, zumal es ja auf jeder Strecke relativ lange nicht umfahrbare Northshore-Elemente gibt, die nicht mit Hasendraht griffig gemacht wurden. Ob die Spezialfarbe da wirklich hilft?


----------



## Peeyt (13. Juli 2016)

bei der unchained konnte man die Northshore umfahren


----------



## Cherry (14. Juli 2016)

Die Spezialfarbe hilft schon einiges. Bin letztens auch bei Nässe mal drüber gefahren, das ging gut. Leider war bei der blauen in einer Kurve die Farbe ab, das hab (zumindest ich) deutlich gemerkt 
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, ein echt guter Park, macht ordentlich Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFisch (23. Juli 2016)

Also ich bin wegen dem schlechten Wetter nur einen halben Tag gefahren. Freundliche Mitarbeiter, gutes Mietbike, spassige Strecken (ich bin aber nur blau und rot gefahren), moderate Preise. Alles in allem empfehlenswert. Zeitweise hatte es aber viele Leute auf der roten Strecke, da könnte man doch vielleicht noch eine zweite mit ähnlichem Schwierigkeitsgrad bauen?!


----------



## Simon Katsch (26. Juli 2016)

hier relativ aktuelle videos:

red Line:





blue line:





beides vom 17.7.


----------



## Ghoste (31. Mai 2017)

War diese Jahr schon jemand?
Lohnt es sich für zwei Tage, oder gibt es in der Gegend noch Touren mit hohem Trailanteil?


----------



## Simon Katsch (31. Mai 2017)

naja du kannst noch an muttersberg.da gibt's auch ne strecke.ist quasi auf der anderen seite vom tal.die strecke fand ich aber die erste abfahrt  recht happig aber dann wird's geil


----------



## frittenullnull (31. Mai 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> War diese Jahr schon jemand?
> Lohnt es sich für zwei Tage, oder gibt es in der Gegend noch Touren mit hohem Trailanteil?


ich war am sonntag, da war es sehr sehr trocken.
ansonsten alles bestens


----------



## cortas (31. Mai 2017)

War letzten Freitag, da war es ziemlich voll und dementsprechend lange waren die Wartezeiten am Lift.
Muttersberg ist super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frittenullnull (31. Mai 2017)

cortas schrieb:


> War letzten Freitag, da war es ziemlich voll und dementsprechend lange waren die Wartezeiten am Lift.
> Muttersberg ist super


das war komisch am we. freitag & samstag die hölle los - sonntag war es dann ganz entspannt.


----------



## Simon Katsch (31. Mai 2017)

also zwei tage dort in park ist übertrieben ....hatte ich vergessen[emoji5]


----------



## Ghoste (31. Mai 2017)

Dachte ansonsten einen Tag Park und einen Tag ne Tour. Gibts hier (Natur-)Traillastige Vorschläge?


----------



## Simon Katsch (31. Mai 2017)

hatte hier mal was gefunden:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/singletrails-vorarlberg-montafon-gesucht.711819/#post-12116938

ansonsten kenne ich mich trailtechnisch bzw. mit touren da hinten nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## Ghoste (20. Mai 2018)

Wie ist derzeit der Zustand der Strecken nach den Regenfällen?
Morgen soll es ja etwas besser werden. War heute zufällig jemand vor Ort?


----------



## cortas (20. Mai 2018)

Gestern Vormittag war es super, nicht schlammig oder so,nur ein paar kleine Pfützen.
Am fühen Nachmittag regnete es dann leicht.


----------

